# Satan and his activities in the OT



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2008)

Just how much can he do? 

Can he make you sick, stir you up to take a census, can he cause you to be sick, change the weather, delay a message of God through the agency of his dark angels, read your thoughts,accuse the saints, cast visions...give messages that appear to be revelation? 

In David's census-taking, Job's struggles and Zech 3, can we see any patterns in all three regarding the person and work of Satan?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it really possible to define the limits of Satan's power? It seems like the opening narrative in Job tells us that his native abilities are not really nearly so important as the scope God gives him in every given case.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2008)

So, his powers vary according to how long God lets out his leash?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, when you say powers it sounds to me like you're asking about strength or ability. But Superman can bench a train on any day that he hasn't been exposed to radiation from a red sun. In other words, power seems to me to be intrinsic, though I don't suppose it's a very important point; but Satan's "reach" in any given situation depends on what God allows. In other words, he didn't need help to take Job's family; but he couldn't impact Job's health the first time, not because he lacked the strength, but because God said, "don't do that".


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2008)

Satan is not omni-present, potent or scient....but seems to tempt people, send plagues and do a great deal of things...


----------

